# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Dveloppement Office System > InfoPath >  configuration requise pour pouvoir afficher un formulaire infopath sur le navigateur

## MOSSpichu

Bonjour,
J'ai commenc  crer un site Intranet avec MOSS et Office 2007. J'ai commenc  utiliser Infopath trs simplement et je voulais publier un formulaire en mode "web".

J'utilise l'assistant de Publication, et j'arrive sur un message d'information:

Ce modle de formulaire est activ pour le navigateur, mais il ne peut pas tre activ pour le navigateur sur le site slectionn. Raisons possibles:
1- Le serveur n'excute pas InfoPath Forms Services.
2- Les fonctionnalits requises ne sont pas disponibles dans la collection de sites.
3- Le paramtre de stratgie du serveur ne permet pas aux utilisateurs d'activer les modles de formulaire pour le navigateur.

1.comment vrifier que infopath est configur ?
2. comment activer la Prise en charge d'InfoPath Forms Services ?.
3. Je ne sais pas ou aller pour vrifier le point 3 ou le configurer.
 ::cry::  ::cry:: 
De plus, quand je suis sur l'assistant de publication je ne peux pas cocher la case :
"Activer ce formulaire pour qu'il puisse tre remplie  l'aide d'un navigateur"

Merci de m'clairer ou bien me donner d'une faon prcise et dtaille les tapes  suivre pour arriver  afficher mon formulaire infopath sur le navigateur car je bloque sur ce point depuis 3 semaines.

Je suis encore dbutant sur sharepoint donc pour les experts excusez moi  ::roll::  ::roll:: 
En attendant votre rponse.

Merci de m'aider. 
cordialement Salim0Shark

----------


## glucas59

Normalement tu as un bloc Infopath Services dans ton admin centrale donc faut regarder par l.

----------


## billout rm

Bonjour,
Voir:
http://www.developpez.net/forums/d42...iguration-web/

----------

